
Moving to TCPStream, Bye Tokio- Adventure in Rust - PritiKumr
https://medium.com/adventures-in-rust/moving-to-tcpstream-bye-tokio-5a1488f337f6
======
azdle
My first thought, they did the right thing.

Just don't read more into that than what I said. Async network programming is
hard. And while I think that tokio's examples could use a little bit of help
on simplifying, clarifying, and using the same terminology across them, that
wouldn't make this a simple subject. Since the authors are just learning it
definitely makes sense to use the stable, well-understood APIs that have
decades of tutorials on how to use them (well not in rust, but bsd-ish sockets
in general).

